# Credit Card Sized Sharpening Stones



## mr drinky (May 21, 2011)

I was just looking through a Japan Woodworker catalog and saw these pocket stones by EzeLap.

EzeLap Pocket Stones

I wouldn't use them for my own knives, but when I visit someone else and they have sh**y knives then they might come in handy. I often travel with a sharpened Forschner just in case I am called on for cooking duty, but this pocket-sized option might be better. 

Has anyone tried these before? They only go up to 1200, but that would be fine for most normal cutlery to get reasonably sharp.

k.


----------



## steeley (May 21, 2011)

I have one from DMT sharpening diamond card it works good but hard to hold i would say a double sided diafold by DMT.
i take it with me for other peoples knife's where i might get pulled into a task.


----------



## mr drinky (May 21, 2011)

Is this the one you have?

http://www.amazon.com/Sharpener-Diafold-Double-Sided-Diamond/dp/B00004WFTS

I was thinking of getting a small piece of wood to mount the card on or a rock-hard felt block to give some clearance. 

k.


----------



## steeley (May 21, 2011)

Yea that's the one good for those block sets 
i like your idea with the felt. but your stuck with one grit and you can always use newspaper.


----------



## steeley (May 21, 2011)

Or a cinder block and the back of a plate rim:juggle:


----------



## TB_London (May 21, 2011)

I keep a coarse and fine dmt version in my wallet, I find them really useful on other peoples cheap soft knives. They have made helping out in the kitchen bearable on several occasions. If I know I'm going to be pulled into kitchen duty I'll take a king 1k/6k though


----------



## evanjohnson (May 21, 2011)

TB_London said:


> ... If I know I'm going to be pulled into kitchen duty I'll take a king 1k/6k though



If you know, why not just bring a knife? It weighs less than the king stone.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 21, 2011)

I usually carry the dual sided EZE-LAP diamond hone that looks like a folded butterfly knife. It has gotten me a few strange looks in cooking schools around the world but I never count on other people's knives being sharp enough.


----------



## TB_London (May 21, 2011)

evanjohnson said:


> If you know, why not just bring a knife? It weighs less than the king stone.


 
Two reasons, I travel mostly by public transport, and am less concerned about carrying a stone than knives, secondly it's a chance to leave them with sharp knives, hopefully one step closer to them understanding what all the fuss is about as well


----------



## Lefty (May 21, 2011)

I absolutely love knives, but this really proves how nuts we all are! Haha
While in Europe, I sharpened up basically every knife I came across on a little oil stone that my in-laws keep in their house there.
Now, whenever I'm with the family and there's a dull knife, they expect me to perform miracles. I have to admit, I love it, especially since my skills have improved tenfold since then!


----------

